# Monotracer



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't know what to class this as.
http://monotracer.peraves.ch/
The numbers are interesting.
Acceleration 0-100 kph (0-62 mph) = 5.7 sec.
Top speed in excess of 250 kph. (155 mph)

Fuel consumption (ISO 7118): 
4.15 liters/100km at constant 90 kph (57 mpg at constant 56 mph)
5.05 liters/100km at constant 120 kph (47 mpg at constant 75 mph
























The "training" wheels extend at low speeds.
Looks like fun.


> Mechanics
> 
> 4 cylinder in-line BMW K-engine 1171cc, 16 valves, liquid cooling. Dry reinforced single plate clutch. Sequential PG-gearbox with 4 forward speeds and electrically locked reverse, shifted by push-button selector on left handlebar. Automatic clutch optional. Reinforced BMW shaft drive. 3 x 320mm brake discs with 4-piston-hydraulic callipers, fully integrated electronic ABS. Ceramic brake discs and brake pads, ASP anti spin control optional. Computer-supervised electrically operated stabilizer servo system, with a deployment time of less than half a second (Semi-automatic, hydraulically operated "softmode" system optional).


BMW motor :bigpimp:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

The class of vehicles are "cabin cycles". The idea has been around for ages. I saw several of a different design at the LA auto show in the '70s. On those, they called the training wheels landing gear. I don't think any of them have been commercial successes. 
The BMW C1 could be called a cabin cycle although it wasn't fully enclosed.


There are enclosed bicycles too. I've even seen one with a heater. Dunno if any are in current production.


----------

